# Lone girl prepper advice.



## Kim (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello everyone. I am of course new to this. 
I am 20, female, and completely alone in my prepping. 
I have a bug out bag already, I've had it for over a year and just recently updated it. It's only stocked with enough stuff to last me a couple of days. 
I live just on the outskirts of Atlanta and plan to head north into the Appalachian Mountains when things go down. 
I do have rifle training but I feel firearms will just weigh me down, so I plan to keep fishing wire and hooks and use my dog who is a rat terrier in great shape to help catch small game. I've watched him take down quite a few squirrels and birds to know he is capable. :grin:
I know it will be dangerous for a girl such as myself to have nothing but a small dog at my side. I tried to bring up bug out plans with my friends and they all agreed they were staying with their family, I have no family so I guess I'm alone in this. 
General advice and criticism to help me?


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

firearms first they make light weight hand guns and rifles you need one choice is yours but you cant defeat a 230# man. now start on building up your stores first aid water, try freeze dried foods rice beans water purifaction,
3


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Kim said:


> Hello everyone. I am of course new to this.
> I am 20, female, and completely alone in my prepping.
> I have a bug out bag already, I've had it for over a year and just recently updated it. It's only stocked with enough stuff to last me a couple of days.
> I live just on the outskirts of Atlanta and plan to head north into the Appalachian Mountains when things go down.
> ...


Wow..Impressive...wanna meet my son?....I'll MAKE you family LOL! He needs someone like you ! He's a prepper! BTW He loves dogs too LOL!

I gotta agree with kyletx1911a1 though....A gun is a must for a 20 year old girl on her own...a revolver at least.....no mistakes...pull trigger...go boom! Easy to load / Reload! but go .38 or .357 magnum at least. If you were my daughter in law you'd have any and every gun you ever wanted.....Just sayin....I'd spoil the hell outta my only daughter! ROFL!


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

Kim - You sound pretty capable and I give you a great deal of credit for your commitment, determination and courage.

As ktletx1911a1 pointed out, even if you have excellent wilderness skills you remain vulnerable to attack, either by a wild animal or a human. If firearms are truly not in your plan (not judging), I would strongly advise you to become proficient (damn good) at protecting yourself with some other type of weapon. It doesn't have to be a knife, a crossbow or some such. For instance, I studied Jo Staff for some time under a female instructor that trained riot police for a living. What appears to be a simple 4 - 5 foot hardwood walking stick can easily break ribs and crack skulls when managed by a skill practitioner. More than once I watched a 5' 2" barefoot lady bring 6' 3" troopers to their knees in seconds (and she was being gentle).






Even though that was more than a decade ago, when I walk in the woods, I often bring my Jo Staff along and I practice my kata's as I walk (great upper body toner). In a confrontation I'd still rather have a gun, but if all I have is my walking stick, I stand a far better chance of coming out alive than if all I have is a pocket knife and canine buddy... no disrespect to your dog.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

Check out the *Georgia Preppers Network*. I am sure you will find some like minded folks in your area. We are happy to have you here in the forum.
I also have to agree with kyletx1911a1. You don't have to buy a heavy weapon. Anything will be better than nothing.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

SORRY lady i didnt say welcome the purpose of prep is to survive ,food, water, weapons, a plan, im thinking at least bow. or mabye a.22 for distance.
and just me dont share your plans unless you are very sure


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I got into prepping after i bought my ruger 10/22! its lite weight and i put a slig on it. also picked up the ruger sr22. do not underestimate the value of having 17oz (sr22) on your person. 525rounds will cost you 30 bux and weigh about 2 lbs. you cant afford to not have one. if your state is no hang guns till yer 21 then a ruger 10/22 will be an excellent choice. i applaud you... and challenge you to kick it up a notch and consider a side arm.

i too have no where to go or people to go with but im pretty much ready with my bug out bag. i have two as i will enlist someone that want to live on my way out of town. as 1 is none and 2 is1 when it comes to emergencies. in my corner i am well trained and practiced with fire arms.


----------



## Kim (Sep 5, 2012)

Ah, thank you so much for your replies everyone. I will definitely look into all the things that you guys have suggested.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for that link, PrepperRecon. I live close to Georgia, so I checked out that forum. Joined up, too.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I am in South Ga myself. I would recommend you have at least one kind of firearm. Even if it was something as small as a a Ruger p22 pistol. But you could get a lightweight .22 rifle and not weigh you down too much.. If you are alone, you need to have some kind of protection. There are a LOT of bad people out there. Especially if something were to happen and everything went to crap!! Just my 2cc's worth.. I do give you props for wanting to be prepared. You are one of the smart younger people out there. Most of the 20 somethings nowadays are only interested in phones,IPODS and internet!


----------



## Dropy (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome Kim. Seems like ya got a head on your shoulders. If you truly do not want a firearm then i suggest you get into REALLY good shape. Get to the point where you can run 5 miles with your pack on you. If your not gonna carry a weapon then be prepared to haulass. A good knife and walking stick are somthing also. Both are tools and weapons. I know atlanta has some martial arts instructors, take advantage of this. Get yourself in better shape than you are already in, we all need to do this.....

As for weapons you can also find instruction in your part of the world also...lucky you. i have VERY little in the way of instruction whre i am. If your interested in a firearm use the resources around you to learn from. Even take yourself hunting some to get the feel of it and learn how to cook the game you take.. A .22 is a great choice in either pistol or rifle. My wife LOVES her Sig Sauer Mosquito .22 pistol and her ruger 10/22 rifle (also a .22). However i recommend a .357 revolver (which can also handle .38 and .38+p loads) and a .22 rifle as the minimum. Carry a couple hundred rounds for the rifle and maybe 50 for the pistol and the weight is not bad at all. You can get these 2 weapons used for maybe 600$.\ish total....not sure about your area. 

You gotta think..whats your life worth? Is it worth some training, some gym time? Is it worth carrying a gun or 2 and some ammo. 

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Kim said:


> Hello everyone. I am of course new to this.
> I am 20, female, and completely alone in my prepping.
> I have a bug out bag already, I've had it for over a year and just recently updated it. It's only stocked with enough stuff to last me a couple of days.
> I live just on the outskirts of Atlanta and plan to head north into the Appalachian Mountains when things go down.
> ...


 You are the second prepper here I have met from GA. I live just a little bit north of ATL, we should link up some time. I can get you a cheap but reliable gun if you need, I paid like 275 for an assault rifle. If you have no felonies on your record you are good to go. You don't need to register anything or sign any papers. In GA long guns (meaning shotguns, rifles, assault rifles,) are legal open carry anywhere you like, period. You cannot take them into a government building, a school or church. Anywhere else is legal no matter what anybody says. I could run out some time and see you, there's a preparedness store or two out that way and I can also give you some good leads on where to find cheap storable food and sundries. PM me if you need.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Anviliron, a stout staff IS a formidable weapon. I have never been taught any martial art specifically with a staff, but the moves I learned from the Army in bayonet fighting back in the 1960's would surely apply. I don't know if they are still as thorough in todays Army, what with a short plastic/aluminum rifle and all.
Bayonet fighting is not just about sticking someone with the pointy end of the rifle. There are parrys, thrusts, slash-n-smash, butt strokes, a bunch of stuff.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

Survival is the number one priority. You dont get raped daily because there are laws against it and people like me to protect you. When there is no law you will need to defend yourself. A gun is your first prep, not food or a BOB. Get a mind set that I will live and do what I need to to survive. The weight of a gun is worth its weight in gold. Extra ammo is a great trade item. Sorry for the harsh assessment but I am a 30 year LEO and at there base people are evil.


----------



## rob (Dec 5, 2012)

As far as preppers go, I am probably the least dependant on firearms, yet I have to admit that they are necessary. I think the pushing issue, however, is the lone wolf thing. It is important to have associates in your prepping. Someone has to be watching your back. You need people you can trust. Someone mentioned a network of preppers in Georgia. Perhaps they have people in your specific location that you may wish to work with. If your considering the SSGT's offer, hold out for a dowery.


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

AnvilIron said:


> Kim - You sound pretty capable and I give you a great deal of credit for your commitment, determination and courage.
> 
> As ktletx1911a1 pointed out, even if you have excellent wilderness skills you remain vulnerable to attack, either by a wild animal or a human. If firearms are truly not in your plan (not judging), I would strongly advise you to become proficient (damn good) at protecting yourself with some other type of weapon. It doesn't have to be a knife, a crossbow or some such. For instance, I studied Jo Staff for some time under a female instructor that trained riot police for a living. What appears to be a simple 4 - 5 foot hardwood walking stick can easily break ribs and crack skulls when managed by a skill practitioner. More than once I watched a 5' 2" barefoot lady bring 6' 3" troopers to their knees in seconds (and she was being gentle).
> 
> ...


WOW!! This was so cool to watch!


----------



## Alaska (Nov 28, 2012)

So your new here and say you have a bag and a plan

Where did you learn to look at prepping and/or make up a bug out bag?

And a damsel in distress?
Am I the only one that will say if it walks and quacks like a duck its probably a duck???


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from a North Texan. Great to have you here in no uncertian terms!



> Hello everyone. I am of course new to this.
> I am 20, female, and completely alone in my prepping.
> I have a bug out bag already, I've had it for over a year and just recently updated it. It's only stocked with enough stuff to last me a couple of days.


Thats far better shape than most folks can say they are in much less someone your age! Ill give you mad props for being a leader instead of a follower and taking the initivive. It aint easy being the "lone stranger" but there are other out there in your position or in a very small group you might fit in with. With your mind set you sure to be an asset vs a liability.



> I live just on the outskirts of Atlanta and plan to head north into the Appalachian Mountains when things go down.


Not a bad idea but given your location but your bound to have a lot of company out there cause a huge number of folks are thinking the same exact thing.



> I do have rifle training but I feel firearms will just weigh me down, so I plan to keep fishing wire and hooks and use my dog who is a rat terrier in great shape to help catch small game. I've watched him take down quite a few squirrels and birds to know he is capable.


Thats great! But I will suggest that you at least consider a handgun and perhaps a 22 long gun at the very minimum. Lots of good light weight choices out there. God might have made Man (man/woman), but Sam Colt made them equal! Good to know you got "Killer" (Your puppy dawg) backing you up though. A small well trained dog can be a real asset. I have seen a few that can put dogs from the finest blood lines to shame when it comes to hunting in the field! The best squirrel dog I have ever owned wasnt a hunting breed at all and would have looked more at home in a show ring instead of the field from a looks stand point.



> I know it will be dangerous for a girl such as myself to have nothing but a small dog at my side.


It might be but sometimes having a "familar friend" at your side can mean the difference in keeping your sanity and loosing it. Besides they make great early warning systems. All they cost is a few scoobie snacks and a lot of affection. Thats a pretty cheap investment! Sometimes its more about brains than it is brawn anyways.



> I tried to bring up bug out plans with my friends and they all agreed they were staying with their family, I have no family so I guess I'm alone in this.


Lots of sheeple out there. Dont let them hold you back and dont let them discourage you. No one is going to take better care of Big #1 than you! Like I always say "You can be the hammer or you can be the nail". The choice is yours, dont be late!

Again great to have you here and I hope to see you around and see you often!


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Did we scare her off?

I hope not.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Kim said:


> Hello everyone. I am of course new to this.
> I am 20, female, and completely alone in my prepping.
> I have a bug out bag already, I've had it for over a year and just recently updated it. It's only stocked with enough stuff to last me a couple of days.
> I live just on the outskirts of Atlanta and plan to head north into the Appalachian Mountains when things go down.
> ...


Firearms are going to be extremely important when shtf hard that people are forced to bugout. You will not be alone Kim, just unless you're with people you know and have grouped with, you'll be surrounded by strangers. I have heard many people in particular voice how their planning to hit the Appalachian Trail. A female alone is a huge target. Sad to say but our society is densely populated with guys who will take advantage of people by their own and women in the worst way. My siblings are all girls and I swear I wish they had more sense to get better armed than they are. If you can't find others to join with for security and survival, than even a pistol is better than nothing. A 9mm compact like a Compact PX4 will not be that heavy with a couple spare magazines when the time comes you need it. And you will need it. If not the 9mm, than a lighter caliber, even a .22lr is better than nothing. A 10/22 as mentioned is a very light rifle when it comes down to it at about 6 lbs loaded with a 10 round magazine. You can defend yourself with it though it's not an AR15 or more potent defensive caliber, it can still do more damage than a sharp stick, and from distance. A 10/22 is one of the best semi-automatic .22lr's there is and an excellent huntng rifle that can take lots of game. Far more than the dog would ever get. If he's even willing to share.

PX4 Compact

or the sub-compact which is a little smaller,

PX4 Sub-compact

or the 10/22 for more hunting besides,

Ruger® 10/22® Autoloading Rifles


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've been slashed, cross-checked and butt ended with a hockey stick enough to now it can be a good weapon. I'm even missing a couple teeth, with some scars as well


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

rob said:


> ..I think the pushing issue, however, is the lone wolf thing. It is important to have associates in your prepping. Someone has to be watching your back. You need people you can trust..


Yeah, but when bellies get empty can we trust other members of our group not to kill and eat us?
There are ample examples of cannibalism within groups in true exploration/survival stories.
_"I don't trust anybody except myself, that's why I'm still alive"_- Del Tarrant (space trader/rebel) in Blakes Seven

Anyway some people would actually PREFER being a Lone Wolf in a SHTF world, I like to think I'd be like that.
Another reason for going it alone is that your food supply dramatically drops the more mouths there are in your group..


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

You sound like a well rounded young lady. Just my opinion but if you opt not to carry a firearm or form a partnership with someone maybe consider getting a bigger, well trained dog for protection. But if the stuff really hits the fan you could expect the really bad guys to harm your dog too. So a firearm makes sense.


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

shotlady said:


> I got into prepping after i bought my ruger 10/22! its lite weight and i put a slig on it. also picked up the ruger sr22. do not underestimate the value of having 17oz (sr22) on your person. 525rounds will cost you 30 bux and weigh about 2 lbs. you cant afford to not have one. if your state is no hang guns till yer 21 then a ruger 10/22 will be an excellent choice. i applaud you... and challenge you to kick it up a notch and consider a side arm.
> 
> i too have no where to go or people to go with but im pretty much ready with my bug out bag. i have two as i will enlist someone that want to live on my way out of town. as 1 is none and 2 is1 when it comes to emergencies. in my corner i am well trained and practiced with fire arms.


 I second these statements. If you go with any .22 LR, consider Aguila Supermax ammo . In a Rifle it has 204 foot lbs. of energy. This is the best .22lr ammo for self defense . About $40 for 500 rds. When you shoot it , compared to regular .22 ammo, you will really see and feel the difference.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice to meet ya! Stick around the board, and plunder through the board. There are many ways to do the same thing, and there are a lot of smart people on this board with different ideas. Pick through, get the ideas that fit you.

Here are a couple of musts, though, if the S slams into the F and it is chaos time.

You MUST have a firearm. Period. People will be panicking, and bad people will be off the leash. Be ready for the threats. Live with the burden of a heavier load than die empty handed. I'd rather shoot someone in the face with a .22LR rife at 20 feet than hit them with a staff. 

Second point, get with good, like-minded people. Your chances of survival will go up, considerably. ATL is going to be a dangerous area, and there will be you and several HUNDRED thousands scrambling out of the city death trap. There is a reason why the army uses squads and platoons, so don't try and be a Lone Wolf McQuade. Take PrepperRecon and Leon's advice, and make sure you tag up with Leon; he has crazy-mad skills you definitely need to learn from him!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Denton said:


> ..so don't try and be a Lone Wolf McQuade!..


Unless you'd be happier on your own..
There are some good people out there, and there are some who are pains, so choose carefully which to hang with.
Choose bad and you'll be in a world o' hurt-
_"If you hang around with losers you become a loser"- Donald Trump_


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

RaigenB said:


> WOW!! This was so cool to watch!


It was cute... too bad it was staged and not a real fight.

Umm... for those wondering if you scared her off. Kim only posted twice (on 5 Sep)... and hasn't logged in again since 6 Sep... so it seems she dropped in and dropped out. Oh well... we seem to have a bunch of those that make the effort to join and post once or twice and then never come back. Sad... since this forum could be the one thing that makes a difference for them.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

There are none so blind as those who will not see.

I hope she makes it, whatever she does.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

You have the right mindset. I would advise that you purchase at least 1 good handgun, as well as a rifle. Having a dog is great - protection, etc. My family and I have 3 large dogs and our bug out plan is very similar to yours. Head to the Appalachian mountains here in Virginia. Do you have any longer term plans in place? A bug out bag is a good start, but I think planning for 1-2 weeks. Do you have a tent? camping gear, etc? Pepper spray? Do you have 3 different ways to make a fire? A hunting rifle - .22 even would help you hunt for food. Along with your fishing gear this would improve your chances. Message me if you have any questions or comments. Good Luck.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Female or not, being alone is not the way to go. You need to find someone else you can trust, male or female. You can't watch your back 24/7 and everyone needs to sleep. Hand defense is a last resort. A small handgun is a minimum be it a .22 or what ever. Unless your the exception, your not going to be GI Jane, don't waste the time trying, a few good friends are much better.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

Do you have a bug out location? Or do you plan on living off nature? I ask as a lot of people plan on living off nature when SHTF but most people would not survive very long doing this. Its much harder then most people think, and there are to many variables to deal with. So the first thing I would look for would be a good bug out location. If can be a friends family cabin, and you let them know that if there is ever an emergency you plan to head there. (Make sure they are okay with this) Stock up some food and water there, (maybe offer to store enough so they can use it as well since you are using there place.) 

As for your dog I agree that the mental and emotional support that can bring is a big deal. I have 2 dogs and plan on bringing them with me. For several reasons one is a very good gofer/rat/squirrel catcher, and the other is very good at warning me when anything comes near, and is a good hunting dog. 

As for the firearm. That really is a personal choice. If you plan on living off nature a firearm would be very helpful. However you could also hunt with a bow or crossbow, which is nice a they are quite so others in the area won’t hear you and therefore you have less chance of being discovered. Or find a high powered pellet gun (1200fps+) if possible, as you can carry 1000’s of 177 pellets for little weight and space. And in a pinch you can use either the bow/crossbow or pellet gun in self defense. However if you don’t want to carry a firearm please carry several cans of pepper spray and 1 or 2 cans of bear spray. 

And lastly you should find a good group of fellow people to bug out with. As having a group will greatly increase your odds of getting to you bug out location. But make sure you feel safe with the people before you commit to anything, as there would be nothing worse then finding out the bug out group you are a part of has other plans for you or that you can’t trust them when you are bugging out.

Hope this helps


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

But bottom line is dont be fooled you need some type of firearm period!!!!!
As people have said on here if you are on your own what do you do with a 200lb + man( nothing!!) what do you do with multiple attackers?(nothing!!!) miss lady prepping aint no joke!!
Your only job is to survive, evade!! Escape!!! And live to fight another day.

We all want to trust someone, but if you are out there all alone then what?
End of the day miss you need a firearm, of some type, then train, prep plan maps, bob, good boots,
First aide, then screw up the courage to come to understand that you might be alone for a period.
Sorry lady for going on a rant, but certian rules apply. 
In my opinion when prepping your mind set has( must) change!!!
And for you wanting to prep is a start.
But now one must come to terms with what one is willing to do?


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Marry Me..the single prepper guy and then we got wondertwin powars ::rambo:: :-o


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

the form of a cobra ah 4 s model ^^^^^^ way ta beg nice opening line


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Marry Me..the single prepper guy and then we got wondertwin powars ::rambo:: :-o


Did you notice she has only 2 posts?


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

too intense mabye?or was it our breath


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Did you notice she has only 2 posts?


That is why he proposed. He figured it was a safe move.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

^^^^^ lol


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

You’re not in it by yourself that's for sure. You have a huge family at your side: US, Preppers. I know there are loads of preppers in/around ATL that I'm sure would love for you to join their group. Be careful not to join the tree hugging hippie group that thinks firearms will only cause them trouble! I know you think firearms only slow you down, but thrust me they will help you in the long run If/when SHTF. You don't need no fancy firearms instructor. Go to the local range and talk with the shooters there. They will help you at a far better rate than an instructor=FOR FREE. I would get a 9mm or a 22lr pistol for sure for starters with at least a 4-5inch barrel. The new Ruger MARK pistol is very nice and accurate. Easy to hide and conceal if needed. Then get a rifle of some sort maybe a Ruger 10/22 in 22lr. Buy the 25-30 round mags while their legal (Thanks and **** you Oboma for trying to take that away). I'm a 45acp freak, but I think a 45 might be a wee much when you get into ammo weight & recoil. I haven't seen very many men say ooohh that 22lr or 9mm didn't hurt at all may I have another round to my temple! Then train, train and train! When you can hit a orange with your pistol at 25 yards mission accomplished. I lived in Albany, GA for 16 years! Got to say I misssss GA damn near every day!


----------



## Thesigkid (Jan 8, 2013)

Find a retreat location and learn an off-the-beaten-path route to reach it. Said location should be close to water, have some kind of stable shelter (you'd be amazed by the difference a lean-to shelter will provide when compared to the open elements.) also camoflouge this area and set up signs that indicate biological or nuclear contamination of the area to deter any intruders, this should keep the distance necessary that your dog wouldn't sound off and blow cover. Other than making it to a decently established retreat area the rest is survival know how. Things like water purification, trapping hunting, scavenging, ect are the real tricks to survival. 

If I were you (secretly I am you, I'm 23 from the Appalachian area of VA and a prepper with the foreseeable lone wolf future I assume you're preparing for) I would place food water and weapon storage in this location. Buy havaheart traps to set around this local so if you catch breedable animals you have said option, also ,further out, set snares on animal paths for catching larger game (here's where a gun comes into play, if its your first time killing than a knife will be too personal/dangerous) other deterants of unwanted guest such as marauders and such requires a much more taboo know how but if you're interested in this info I can forward them to you via pdf.


Henry .22 survival rifle (it breaks down to nothing so it's not like having a gun strapped to your back at all times) and a small compact .38 or 9mm mostly used for escaping the suburbs and a just in case scenario.

Be sure your pup makes it with you, companionship (for most people) is essential.

Bandana and charcoal (aside from bleach and potable agua) is the best form of water purification.

Take seeds with you so hopefully you can procure a small garden.

There's literally a 10000000 different things in the guide to survival, pick things you think you'll be good at, gardening, trapping, breeding rabbits and live the best way you can .

Good luck and if you want any more tips let me know.


----------



## Buff Driver (Jan 19, 2013)

I would suggest that you get a pistol or a rifle that you feel comfortable with and plan to carry one if not both. If things do go bad, the world will not be a friendly place and the longer it goes, the less friendly everyone will become to include animals that haven't been feed. I would suggest that you preposition some "stuff" along the way and at a location that you intend to go to (rent a small storage unit). Think about the future and long term in your plans. Good luck!


----------



## Shawn (Nov 24, 2012)

Email us at [email protected] and tell us what products you want and we will send you the sku# and a special 10% off coupon for your entire order, 15% for orders over $150.00! After you receive the promo codes go to Zoomsday Survival Gear Survival Gear Camping gear Ammunition Gun Accessories Zom and complete you order. We want to offer the best deals possible! We are in MD and will be bringing Zombie Industries items with us to the local gun shows!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Kim said:


> ..I know it will be dangerous for a girl such as myself to have nothing but a small dog at my side...


A gun might be better because you don't have to feed it or clean up its poop


----------

